# NFTS - MA Composing for Film and Television - applications 2022



## MMary (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi there! 

I've applied for the MA Composing for Film and Television at NFTS, but still haven't heard anything... 

Has anyone got any news?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2021)

Good luck!

Be sure to add your application to our database. Here are the previous applications to that program:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




There's only one so far so please add yours to help us figure out the programs acceptance stats and other info.


----------



## MMary (Jun 11, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


Chris W said:


> Be sure to add your application to our database. Here are the previous applications to that program:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2021)

Awesome. I think there's a couple old composing threads that you can look at for more hints on the process too.

Here's a post from a composing graduate:






						NFTS - 2018 Entry
					

There's been a few exchanges re: NFTS 2018 submissions and entries on the 2017 entry thread, but I thought we could do with the specific thread for 2018, given that the interviewing process is about to commence.  I submitted an application for the Editing MA and received an invitation for an...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Here's all the nfts threads:



			Search results for query: Nfts
		


Use advanced search threads to find more


----------



## MMary (Jun 11, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Awesome. I think there's a couple old composing threads that you can look at for more hints on the process too.
> 
> Here's a post from a composing graduate:
> 
> ...


This is really helpful, thank you! 😁 

Looking at older posts from composers it seems like mid/end of June is when people usually receive invitations/rejections... Still, if anyone has any news (or can confirm the absence of news) please come forward! 😅


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

We're interviewing NFTS admissions next week if you have any questions for them. 






						Input needed - What questions do you have for the National School of Film and Television (NFTS) Admissions department?
					

Big announcement: on Monday, January 17, FilmSchool.org will interview the National School of Film and Television, one of the United Kingdom's premiere film schools! For an idea of what this interview series has to offer, take a look at our interview with the American Film Institute (AFI)...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Our interview with NFTS admissions is now up. 














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2 hour interview with the NFTS Admissions team. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives


----------

